# A Target from the old carnival days



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

For those of us that are old enough to remember when carnivals had a bb gun booth, where you could win your favorite date a stuffed animal. The object was to completely remove an X on a card. I don't remember how many shots they gave you, but usually it wasn't enough(-: As I remember correctly the gun sites were off a little. I shoot ten shots (3/8) steel balls in one session.. It makes practicing a little more interesting.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Is this what you're talking about ?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The gun used looked like this .


----------



## Gary Chandler (Mar 15, 2017)

We probably could have won a few stuffed bears if they'd let us use our slings!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I spent a lot of money at that booth. I had no expectation of winning anything, I just wanted to shoot the gun.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That's awesome TreeFork!!!!! It sure brings back fond memories. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## wn4Studios (Jul 4, 2016)

Never had much luck with that myself!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The strategy was to shot around the star in very short controlled bursts . The guns didn't shoot that straight or consistent . All the carnival games had a twist to put the odds stacked in their favor .


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats so cool.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Those were a blast. There was always a bit of red left at the end. Fun though. Thanks TF for the pics! Those are exactly the same ones.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Those were the good ole days


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I'll give you another try if you can find me the key to the Midway, I think Paul at the Ferris Wheel has it......nope he gave it to Snake at the Tilt A Whirl.....nope he gave it to Marge at the Ring Toss..... :iono:

Yeah, I fell for that when I was 11 !


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol (-: Devils son in law


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

They are still doing those at the state fair of Texas. Any year I go, they get my money.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

treefork said:


> The strategy was to shot around the star in very short controlled bursts . The guns didn't shoot that straight or consistent . All the carnival games had a twist to put the odds stacked in their favor .


Kentucky kingdom put me on a no play list juts time treefork said 3 round burst I win 12 large Teddy bears on 12 $ was giving them away when they told me I couldn't shoot no more


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You nailed it Marty! That's it! Good job bringing that old target up Mr. Tag! I used to drive my father crazy with that game at the local fairs they had. Never could get the star totally put out. My father used to get made at me because,I would shoot at the puddles in front of the targets that collected under the tent from a previous night rain. I loved to see the little splashes of the pellets. I guess I read too many "G.I Combat" or "Sgt. Fury" comics with the pictures of the ricochets and the noises they made spelled out-Poing!-Ching!-Twee! Ah what memories!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good shooting Ghost!!!! Lol!!! That's good Flatband


----------

